# Please let him be an RO!!!!.....



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi

It's recently been brought to my attention, that my beloved corn Picollo whom I thought was a Reverse Okeetee, is infact an Amel.... 

Can anyone confirm this, as I have been seeing photos of RO's which look sexactly like him, apparently he was from the Serpenco line and classed as Fluorescent Orange Fluorescent Orange Cornsnake - Ians Vivarium Cornsnakes :whistling2:

Just been looking on here and he really looks like one of these RO's.... or am I kidding myself ---- I paid £60 for him nearly 9 months ago :sad:

Reverse Okeetee Cornsnake - Ians Vivarium Cornsnakes


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

If he was sold as a flourescent orange then that's most likely what he's gonna be, especially if he's from Serpenco. To be honest he looks to me more like the flourescents than the okeetees, either way he's a lovely looking snake, really striking colours.


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

He is crazy bright!!! Like fluro orange, I can never show how bright he is in photos


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

hi no expert on genetics however, to me he might be my amels are alot darker where as yours is lighter either way he is a beautiful snake and it might be true though i really dont know.

however i really do like that snake never seen one like him yet haha myself : victory:

I would say sixty ponds is a fair price for either genetic lines one of my amels cost me 90


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

He is very very bright in the scale... he is lovely either way, but would be nice know


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

xvickyx said:


> He is very very bright in the scale... he is lovely either way, but would be nice know


 
tbh the only real way you can know anything for sure with genetics is to trace back the dealer or breeder and see the paper work if infact there was any or if they can give you information on generation inheritage.
but if i was to take a wild guess id say he was a reverse okeetee from some of the pics ive just seen and on google


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

According to that website, Reverse Okeetee and Flourescent are line bred Amels. 

So yes he is an amel basically but he has been line bred to be so orange and have the white bands which means you could class him as a reverse okeetee or a flourescent I would say! He does look more like a flourescent than a reverse okeetee but they are still all basically amel. I hope that makes sense and helps you.


----------



## Shiver (Apr 6, 2009)

It does have rather nice white borders to all of its saddles.. I Like it.

This is my Rev Okeetee.. Well as it was sold to me anyway !

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/members/shiver-albums-corns-picture80178-reverse-okeetee-m.jpg


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Shiver said:


> It does have rather nice white borders to all of its saddles.. I Like it.
> 
> This is my Rev Okeetee.. Well as it was sold to me anyway !
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/members/shiver-albums-corns-picture80178-reverse-okeetee-m.jpg


Ooooo pretty :flrt:


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I would be quite comfortable buying or selling that as a reverse okeetee based on the white banding. His colours and the depth of that white will probably change as he grows though.


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Athravan said:


> I would be quite comfortable buying or selling that as a reverse okeetee based on the white banding. His colours and the depth of that white will probably change as he grows though.


Thanks :no1:


----------



## storm (Jul 23, 2007)

id have classed him as a flouresent orange personally... the white borders IMO are not wide enough to be a RO...

here is a pic of mine for comparisson:


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Shiver said:


> It does have rather nice white borders to all of its saddles.. I Like it.
> 
> This is my Rev Okeetee.. Well as it was sold to me anyway !
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/members/shiver-albums-corns-picture80178-reverse-okeetee-m.jpg





storm said:


> id have classed him as a flouresent orange personally... the white borders IMO are not wide enough to be a RO...
> 
> here is a pic of mine for comparisson:
> image
> ...



It is clear from all of these pics that the term 'Okeetee' is a little subjective!

I've seen a number of nice normals/amels sold/bought as Okeetee and RO's that I wouldn't class as either, and I'm afraid (for me PERSONALLY) none of the above would fit my criteria either.

Here's how I see it...

The way I see it, the term Okeetee (though it clearly has it's roots in the Okeetee Hunt Lodge and the particular 'look' of the animals originally caught from that region) is now a term to describe a normal animal with a particular look.

Exactly the same is the case with the Miami corn. Corns from the region have a particular look, now the term Miami applies to all normal corns with a certain phenotype.


So (for my money at least...)

*Okeetee* - a very bright clean animal with very thick black borders around the saddles. The background should be an intense bright orange and the colour inside the saddles should be a intense bright red. The belly should be pure white with clear, distinct jet black chequers.

*reverse okeetee* - An amelanistic version of the above where all black is replaced with white. Bright orange background/red saddles and thick white borders are diagnostic.


*Miami* - a distinct grey background without an orange hue creeping through it. Clear rich red saddles with or without thin black borders. Belly should be clear black and white chequers.


*candycane* - An amelanistic version of the above. Pure white background with bright red saddles is diagnostic and an orange hue in the white changes it to a 'high white amel' rather than a 'candycane' in my eyes.)



'Carolina' - any wild type corn that isn't either of the above. 'Amel' is any amelanistic corn that isn't any of the above, a florescent orange or a sunglow.


The snakes in the images above have the thick white borders, but at the expense of the bright orange background.



The OP's animal is stunning and looks very much 'florescent orange' line to me, but I would prefer the borders to be wider to be what I would consider a 'RO'.

I appreciate Storms animals came from a breeder that has produced thousands more corns than I have and has probably developed that line of super thick borders themselves, so I'm probably wrong in terms of what defines one or the other.

However, if I was going out to buy one I would be judging it on the stated 'personal diagnostics'.
:2thumb::2thumb:


Cheers

Andy

p.s. ALL the corns in this thread are stunning snakes regardless of the label we feel compelled to put on them!:no1:


----------



## storm (Jul 23, 2007)

bothrops said:


> It is clear from all of these pics that the term 'Okeetee' is a little subjective!
> 
> I've seen a number of nice normals/amels sold/bought as Okeetee and RO's that I wouldn't class as either, and I'm afraid (for me PERSONALLY) none of the above would fit my criteria either.
> 
> ...


 
interesting info nice to know  mine are from the states, the male from lee abbott line(abbotts RO) in shed typically in the above pic; and the second is don soderberg, high white (selectively bred to further reduce the orange colouration.) lineage is okeetee to amels and then back through just okeetees. as mine are only hatchlings yet, their colours have yet to come through completely. :2thumb: i cant wait till they reach a year or 2 old as the full colour will be through by then 

EDIT: picollo is however like you say, a very very nice corn, beautiful bright colours x


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

It's a Amel Okeetee(Reverse okeetee), IMO "Fluorescent" is not really worth reconizing there just good looking Amels/Amel okeetees. That are maybe a tad more brighter than usual. Well we all know that Red rat snakes vary alot snake to snake, So variation in Amels is to be expected anyway.

Okeetee a Red rat snake that has a strong black border around the saddles.









Amel okeetee ofcourse has Amel trait so no black, So instead has a strong white border around the saddles.









Yours.


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

He was brought as Flouresent Orange/Reverse Okeetee  he is also from the Serpenco line. He was my first snake, so I wasn't really sure what the morphs were etc, I just thought he looked pretty & bright orange Lol...


----------

